# Hello from the UK



## Siamese_mami (Sep 8, 2005)

HI there my name is Shannon and I am an american living the United Kingdom at the moment. I am owned by 2 Siamese cats, a 12 yr old chocolate pt., 2 yr old Lilac pt. an African Grey parrot, a sun conure, and a Rabbit!  I am here Trying to figure out some of my kitty issues and meet some new people


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Shannon! Welcome to the forums. We'd love to see some pictures of your babies when you have a chance to post them.

We've got several members that live in England.


----------



## Siamese_mami (Sep 8, 2005)

There are pictures in the link on my signature...............of all my little babies and my dear "grandpa cat" who finally left us last month.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Siamese_mami said:


> HI there my name is Shannon and I am an american living the United Kingdom at the moment. I am owned by 2 Siamese cats, a 12 yr old chocolate pt., 2 yr old Lilac pt. an African Grey parrot, a sun conure, and a Rabbit!  I am here Trying to figure out some of my kitty issues and meet some new people


Hi there and welcome to the forum, I'm also from the U.K :wink:

-HEYHWA


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Shannon

Welcome to the forums - your cats look lovely 

I'm also in the UK


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Welcome from another UK person - hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 
Another Uker here.
Where in the Uk are ya?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your avatar is so adorable


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, beautiful babies and you and you're daughter look like twins, so cute! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! Your furrys are beautiful! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## Siamese_mami (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you for all of the kind words I do love my babies (mini me included hahaha) I am in Bury St Edmunds , Suffolk! Anyone near here?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Great photos -- your daughter is a cutie!


----------

